# changing the X-axis lead screw



## dustyc (Apr 5, 2015)

hey everyone, im new to this, but Ive been working in the cnc area for about 5 years. This weekend I changed out my X-axis lead screw on my 408 gerber sabre. Everything went great till I turned it on and tried to orient it. It will go forward but wont go to the front left where it should. It will only move to the right and try and orient and then I get error messges saying orient error. Ive tried turning it by had to put it where it needs to be but it does the same each time. Ive also let it keep orient all the way to the right and it just keeps going and then hits the limit switch to the right eventually. Help would be appreciated.

-D


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Dusty I am sure someone from the CNC section will be able to assist.


----------

